# dvb-t2 encoden

## mv

Hallo,

kann irgendjemand die mit dvb-t2 aufgenommenen Files encoden/schneiden?

Das Format scheint I.W. hevc (x265) und sound AAC zu sein, aber das Containerformat kenne ich nicht. Leider macht alle Software unter Gentoo Linux damit schlapp:

mplayer und vlc können es nicht einmal anzeigen, folglich mencoder auch nicht konvertieren.ffmpeg kann es zwar anzeigen, aber ein mit ffmpeg encodedes File - wenn die Quelle ein dvb-t2 File ist und man z.B. nur audio:copy und video:copy wählt - enthält nur Müll, das nicht einmal ffmpeg selbst noch einmal anzeigen kann. (Mit anderen Quellen hat ffmpeg bei mir keine solchen Probleme).mpv kann es problemlos abspielen, bietet aber keine Möglichkeiten zum Encodingavidemux: Nur die nagelneue Version 2.6.19 kann es öffnen. Diese Version kann es auch problemlos abspeichern (mit Option "copy"). Danach können es mplayer/ffmpeg/... problemlos öffnen und konvertieren. Leider erkennt avidemux außer in ganz wenigen Ausnahmen (vielleicht 1%) keinen Sound und speichert entsprechend eine Datei ohne Sound-Daten.Handbrake scheint das einzige Programm zu sein, das halbwegs geht. Leider hat auch Handbrake in sehr vielen Fällem (vielleicht alle 5 Minuten) Probleme mit dem Sound: Ab da bleibt das konvertierte File "stumm". Zudem "erkennt" handbrake oft nach wenigen Minuten bereits (falsch) ein File-Ende und hört mit dem Encoden auf. Zwar kann man die "kritischen" Stellen überspringen, aber wenn man das macht, erkennt Handbrake niemals einen Sound.

Ist es wirklich möglich, dass alle Video-Encoder unter Linux derart ranzig sind? Oder ist das dvb-t2-Format dermaßen exotisch oder empfindlich gegenüber Antennenstörungen? (Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass alle 5 Minuten irgendeine Bitstörung vorliegt, die vielleicht handbrake aus dem Konzept wirft.) Andererseit zeigt mpv, dass es prinzipiell wohl möglich ist, das Format zu lesen und auch über die "Fehler" zu kommen. Tatsächlich muss man auch mit mpv zuweilen "zurückspulen", weil der Sound fehlt, aber danach "fängt" es sich wieder.

Und letztlich basieren ja alle Programme (handbrake, avidemux, mplayer sowie auch mpv) auf der gleichen ffmpeg-Bibliothek…

----------

## l3u

Das einzige, was mir dazu spontan noch einfällt, ist kdenlive – aber das benutzt denke ich auch ffmpeg als Backend … wie hast du denn die Dateien aufgenommen?

----------

## mv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Das einzige, was mir dazu spontan noch einfällt, ist kdenlive

 

Da ich kein KDE benutze, wäre diese Lösung ziemlich "fett".

Inzwischen habe ich eine "Lösung" gefunden:

Wenn ich mit ffmpeg im Matroska-Container (statt avi) "kodiere" (Video einfach nur im Copy-Modus) und zusätzlich (nur) den Sound mit lame kodiere, entsteht eine Datei, die alle anderen Tools (avidemux, mplayer, … und nicht zuletzt ffmpeg selbst) lesen können.

Mit Logik hat das nicht viel zu tun, aber trial-and-error zeigt, dass es so geht und Dutzende anderer Kombinationen nicht…

 *Quote:*   

> wie hast du denn die Dateien aufgenommen?

 

tzap -o datei -t dauer sender

----------

## l3u

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit Logik hat das nicht viel zu tun

 

Ich hab gerade ein bisschen mit dem Kram experimentiert, den mein (zweit-)Sat-Receiver so aufnimmt … ist immer mts und ganz schön groß. wenn’s HD ist (ARD etc.), dann spielt es mein Blu-Ray-Player ab, aber nicht mein Fernseher. Wenn es nicht HD ist (Privatsender), dann spielt es weder der Fernseher, noch der Blu-Ray-Player ab. Wenn ich die Datei per avidemux (incl. Werbung an Keyframes rausschneiden) in einen mks-Container kopiere (ohne neu zu codieren), dann spielt es der Fernseher, aber der Blu-Ray-Player nicht. Obwohl sich die Codecs ja gar nicht geändert haben …

Also scheinbar zieren sich die Geräte da ein bisschen ;-)

----------

## LuxJux

Vokoscreen wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert.

Ist aber nicht in portage.

----------

